# Clown Pleco, Price and Vendor Questions



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Folks:

Does anyone have experience with *L104's?*

How much should I *pay for three?*

Does anyone have experience with *this Vendor?*

TR


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i think i paid arround 5 bucks for mine (probly more like 4).. i wouldent pay much more than that.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the L-104's retail for about $5-$8 each... commonly called "scribble lined" plecos.. pretty little fish..
that particular auction is for 3 zebra otos and 3 L-104's...try to keep your max bid under $35.....the zebra otos are also a bit on the pricey side..

i have bought fish from DGA a couple of times.. pretty decent guy...fish may be a bit smaller than he states; but they are pretty nice fish..he might even send something extra..


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

really!? i'm not pleco pro.. but i deffinately have one of those fish.. and he wasnt that much money


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as far as pricing goes; i was using my wholesalers price a a guideline and calculating retail based on that ... L-104 is Panaque Maccus...and; yes is clown pleco..and sometimes called scribble line pleco....
i did buy some for a customer a few years ago and only paid $2.50..
now the guy wants $10.00...possibly because of the banning of plecos being exported here...

i guess i had better retract the auction pricing and reduce it to a maximun bid of $35.00.....$40.00 if you absolutely must have the otos...


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

wow really? did that bill pass in april? that one about exporting non-native species


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> possibly because of the banning of plecos being exported here...


loha:

Could you please explain?




lohachata said:


> if you absolutely must have the otos...


Yes: I had another inexplicable "meltdown" several months ago (last one was two years ago but only bottom dwellers) but fortunately I only lost five of my fishies including three Oto's and two Red Tail Sharks (very sad: they were like 6" in length and had been with me for easily four years).

TR


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ron.....there is a huge list of S.A. catfish (mainly plecos) that are no longer permitted to be exported out of most areas of S.A. .... of course; at the top of that list is the L-46 hypancistris zebra.....many of the fish on the list are the "striped" type plecos... so; what all of their prices are going up.i used to see L-66 plecos at 2-3" wholesale for $15.... now they are $25-$35...and that is a wholesale price....right now i have about 30 or so that i am raising for future breeding stock...i also have 7 adults; but only 1 of them is a female....my luck...lol

zebra otos are a little hard to get and are a bit pricey...but they are a really nice looking fish.......

your red tail sharks must have been stunted...lol.... i have 5 that are 5-6"...i got them less than a year ago when they were about 1 1/2"............i should send them to you..


----------

